# Ever see a digging betta??



## spriken

Well I haven't till now my bot spirit has been digging in one corner for the last few days.
I had to move a rock near that corner cause I was afraid it would roll on him.
I've checked hes got no gold spots or anything that looks itchy.
I don't see any trapped food.........So what on earth is he doing.
Other than digging to china for rice patties I haven't got a clue.
;-)


----------



## Loralyn94

i had a guy that would do that! He'd just start reorganizing his gravel for me and nothing that would suggest any need to rub up against the rocks. He'd dig himself a little hole then rest in it.


----------



## metalbetta

Sometimes uneaten food will fall to the bottom and they will "hunt" for it at the bottom, especially if they smell it. My sorority used to literally pile on top of each other at the bottom of the tank in order to dig out anything they may have missed during feeding time. It's a pretty funny behavior, I must say.


----------



## Indyfishy

I can do you one better, I had a TUNNELING betta XD when I brought Vincent home, I had him in a tank with these plastic gem stones as substrate, and I had them stacked up almost 2 inches high in there. They were really light, and he figured out that he could basically push them apart and go hide UNDER the substrate. One time, i couldn't find him, and I was panicking, so i rapped the glass really hard to see if he was just hidden really well behind a plant or something, and all of a sudden there was this great disturbance in the stones and he flew out from underneath!!!! It was hilarious and kinda scary, I ended up moving those stones out because I was afraid he would get stuck in there and not be able to reach the surface XP


----------



## Kytkattin

One of my boys likes to bury himself in my christmas moss... He is just so curious. I think he thinks it is a game. Likes to pretend he is Harry Potter trying to escape Devil's Snare.


----------



## metalbetta

I have a betta that likes to scare the heck out of me too. with a similar method. I made him a little cave for him to sleep in, you know, specifically for him to hide/nap in. BUT, he ALSO has a skull in his tank that I usually would prop up in the corner. He used to bury himself under it it, upside down behind it, vertically behind it, he'd pretty much smush himself in there, and it looked incredibly uncomfortable, but he always managed to make his way out of it. ...Weird fish.


----------



## spriken

Glad mines not the only one.It's so funny to watch him go tail straight up so he can get a good look at his excavation,than go right back to work.
:lol:


----------



## missm83

my boy moves his gravel around! 1st time i herd it i was like what the *****lol then i seen him do it, i cant believe that little thing can move gravel its the size of his head:lol:! but hes def looking for food he missed the 1st time around ... it seems like hes always hungry!


----------



## cjayBetta

My Windu does that too... I always think hes scratching but he isnt. I salt treated him the first time lmao then after MONTHS of him doing it i figured he was just hunting for fallen food.


----------



## Arashi Takamine

Yep that's Kai alrighty. He's a hoarder...He hides his extra food in the gravel and when he wants a snack he'll dig...And he headbutts the plastic gems....No I've seen him swim next to it and then start ramming his head against it and managing to move it a little.


----------



## diablo13

Yesterday, after the water change, 4 of my danios went to the bottom and spazzed out, made like furrows in the gravel, and then rested for like 5 minutes :/


----------



## Tropicana

Herman was doing that a little while ago and I asked him "Are you digging to Thailand to find your old rice paddy?" and he just stared at me with what seemed to be a little smile on his face. Bettas are so adventurous and cute, aren't they? :lol:


----------



## BettaMiah

I think I am staring at one now. Ither that or he is stuck. Lol.


----------



## bluefishy1

*Hide and seek*

My lil guy blue does this. It had me worried til I read your posts. He also thinks hes a dolphin, like to follow my finger around the tank and swims backwards. He has a big personality for such a little guy.hehe


----------

